# A Filipino wanting to study in Australia



## sagittarianrn

Hi everyone!

I am a Filipino wanting to study in Australia and become a permanent resident in the future. I heard from a friend that when you study for two years in Australia on one of the in demand courses, you can apply for permanent residency. I would just like to confirm if this is true. 

Also, I am planning to take up a course in the health care industry (especially related to nursing) as my profession here in my country is in that industry. Do you know of any school offering nursing-related courses or any course related to the health care sector? 

Your reply will be very much appreciated.

Thanks..


----------



## Wanderer

There's always going to be a risk of using studying as a means to permanent immigration, some explanation @ http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...se-selected-get-permanent-residence-visa.html
Nursing at registered level will always be in demand and so that should remove some risk but it can be an expensive path you would be heading on, some information @ http://www.australiaforum.com/education/6380-nurse-looking-school-sydney.html

A two year course in other medical areas may not and will probably not give you the qualifications that would make you eligible for PR.
Studying and PR application are separate processes and it does really depend on what you have studied and then what the Immi regulations are at the time you consider applying that will determine your eligibility and the assessment for eligibility is to change from next year so you ought to have a detailed read starting with http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/visa-options-inside.htm and seeing what medical professions are on the SOL and you can gauge qualification requirements from http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/a-z.htm#top
The eligibility assessment changes are at the top of the Whats New Link on the first page linked in this para.


----------

